
Mathematical Components for the Coq system - colinprince
https://math-comp.github.io/mcb/
======
dwheeler
Cool. People interested in formalized math might be interested in metamath:
[http://us.metamath.org/index.html](http://us.metamath.org/index.html) or one
of several other systems; here's a list of some and what they've proven:
[http://www.cs.ru.nl/%7Efreek/100/](http://www.cs.ru.nl/%7Efreek/100/)

------
fmap
This is a wonderful book and I recommend it to anybody learning Coq. The
mathematical components project has made (and continues to make) great strides
when it comes to formalizing research level mathematics. Before this book,
there was only a small manual for ssreflect and information scattered
throughout a dozen research papers. It's good to finally see more of a focus
on documentation, since there are many people in the community who could
benefit from using mathcomp instead of developing their own implementation of
common mathematical structures.

------
mrcactu5
Microsoft is kind of like McDonald's. If I want a decently cooked burger I
should cook it myself. If I am totally unfamiliar with an area, I go to
McDonalds.

I expect a certain minimum from Microsoft and the book exceeds that. Also
UPenn's Software Foundations is written in CoQ
[https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf/current/index.html](https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf/current/index.html)

